# well control



## eas (15 مايو 2007)

الان نقدم لكم هدية جديدة
وهي كتاب عن الwell control طرقه و حساباته 
هذا الكتاب اعدته واحدة من اهم شركات الخدمات البترولية في العالم و هي شلامبيرجير
و الان للتحميل
 اضغط هنا


----------



## محمد حمزه (15 مايو 2007)

نتابعكم باستمرار ...... وفقكم الله
مشاركاتك رائعة
أدعوك للمشاركة في هذا الموضوع ...... وشكرا
إضغط هنـــــــــــــــــــــــــا


----------



## eas (16 مايو 2007)

*تمارين على ال well control*

و الان تمارين على موضوع اليوم
هذة التمارين جيدة للغاية لكل مهتم بالموضوع
للمزيد
 اضغط هنا


----------



## eas (16 مايو 2007)

و استكمالا للموضوع نقدم مجموعة من البرامج التي تسهل لمهندس الحفر ان يحسب العديد من الاشياء تو فيرا لوقته
هامة جدا لكل من يعمل في مجال الحفر
للمزيد
اضغط هنا


----------



## الفنك (23 ديسمبر 2007)

thannnnnnnnnnks


----------



## باقر النصوري (7 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## عـاطـل عـن الأمـل (8 يناير 2011)

شكرا للمعلومات والكتاب القيم ..

دمت


----------



## Mohammed Noori (14 يناير 2011)

شكرا على هذه المشاركة


----------



## jathmi2 (14 يناير 2011)

اسأل الله لك التوفيق ياااارب ويجعل لكـ بكل حرف بالبرنامج او الكتاااااب مئة الف حسنة وان يحط عنكـ به مئة الف خطيئة 

ممنون لك


----------



## م/عبدالله بن اسحاق (15 يناير 2011)

يا جماعة هالموقع ما عرفت انزل منه,, احد يساعدني ... تكفووون


----------



## bakeraf (6 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------

